
Ask HN: What are some good topics for undergrad thesis related to Tomography? - skywalker212
I am in the final semester of my college and I am looking for a topic for my undergraduate thesis, it should be related to GPU Programming. I would like to work on a problem that involves Tomography. I have looked at several research papers but I would like to work on something which is untouched.
======
oldmancoyote
What do tomography and holograms have in common? That's mostly a joke, but I
wonder.

